# Hydraulic issue



## lwf (Sep 1, 2015)

We recently purchased a used MF 1240 with a front end loader. It worked fine for a short period of time until it blew an o-ring in the loader control valve. We had the valve repaired and ever since if the rear hitch is raised the front end loader will only go up. It can barely lift its own weight and will not come down with the tractor running. Put the Rear hitch in the full down position and the loader works fine.
Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you take the valve off the tractor for said repair or was it repaired in place? If you took it off you probably put the hoses/fittings back incorrectly. Leave the pressure(in) line alone and switch the other two. I'll bet your problem will be gone.


----------



## lwf (Sep 1, 2015)

*MF 1240 Hydraulic issue*

Yes we did take the valve off. I will give your Idea a try and let you know the outcome.
Thanks
Larry


----------

